# MusclePump: Drinking from the Cup



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, as I prepare for my first show, the 2005 E. Cup, I'm already having all sorts of problems. This is my story:

I started my cutting on January 6th after returning from Hawai`i. I weighed 197, off slightly from my peak of 202 a month beforehand during my bulking phase.

Today is January 22. I'm 190 pounds. Yesterday I was 187.5--both of these weights are verified by two different scales, my home scale and the gym scale. I have no idea how I have this flux. My diet has been solid: Chicken, Tuna, Rice, Lean meats, no cheating. I started out at 2,800-2,900 cals a day. After the first week I added in three days of cardio (Elliptical) for thirty minutes each session. My weights are solid and even in a calories deficet I'm pushing about the same weights as before. I'm taking the same supplements as I have before and added Bio-HGH Releaser from BioGenesis and TwinLab's RippedFuel. 

I'm looking leaner already just sixteen days in, but seven pounds lost already is too much. I was shooting for two pounds a week. When I try adding more calories, I put weight back on--increase, not even hold steady. I'm having trouble finding a happy-medium where I slowly lose weight. I've lost size on my biceps which is really troubling, too. I'm obviously burning muscle along with fat. No good. No good at all.

I've been drinking exactly a gallon of water a day, feeling good for the most part, just trying to figure out this road to my first ever competition. More to come later.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Woke up this morning at 189.5


----------



## Stu (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck, you seem to know what you're doinh. What date is the comp?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks stu. They haven't announced the date exactly yet, but I'm assuming it'll be the last weekend in April as it usually is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck man. I'll be following along. Where are you from?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

The beautiful and rainy Pacific Northwest!


----------



## Stu (Jan 23, 2005)

Just out of interest, why did you go for the ripped fuel over the traditional ECA


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

I had ripped fuel left over. Real RF, not the ephedra free crap. So out of having used it and liked it from before, it was also for the fact it kept me from having to go out and buy other stuff.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 24, 2005)

Woke up at 189.5, didn't eat as well yesterday as I didn't feel well.

Workout was good today though my bench isn't as heavy as it used to be. Lack of calories getting a piece of me.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

188lbs this morning. Shoulder workout today, didn't get in heavy weights--feeling a little weak, tired. Started a rotation of High/Low/No carb days today; High carb today, low tomorrow, no afterward. I read it up, says it's beneficial--I can hope so.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

2,700 calories today, high carb day complete. I love this day already, I can tell


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah hell, I can eat 2, 700 cals in one sittin.. lol


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Ah hell, I can eat 2, 700 cals in one sittin.. lol


Up until the first week in January I could too   But now those good ole' days are gone in the run for a trophy!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

186.5 today--this is absolutely ridiculous! I go to sleep at 188, wake up and take a piss and I'm a pound and a half lighter. I don't know how this is working out the way it is; no cardio yesterday, 2700 carbed up calories, and I still lose weight.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

All kinds of problems today... woke up late, my eggs didn't cook quick enough and I ran out the door without my food! Oh man making up for that was tough, especially as today was to be a 'low carb' day. So I end up at Taco Bell and buying spicey chicken soft tacos and scooping the stuff out so I don't eat the shell, pinto's and cheese... what a day.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 27, 2005)

186 this morning after not eating as well as I should have yesterday...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you going to drive yourself insane weighing yourself every day? I don't see the point this far out from the competition. Shouldn't the mirror and occasional body fat testing be a better indicator?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 27, 2005)

I like to keep track. The mirror is nice, which is actually why I'm weighing myself. Trying to see how much I'm losing to try and adjust the diet appropriately. I've lost too much too quick, so I keep adding a few calories trying to slow it down.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 28, 2005)

188this AM

This will be my first no-carb day, so we'll see what happens. Woke up with a headache completely unrrelated, but now I'm off to a leg workout--we'll see how that works out.


----------



## squanto (Jan 28, 2005)

try weighing yourself at the same time every time you weigh yourself. Your body may fluxuate 3 pounds or so throughout the day. Think about it... you're putting food in, dumping food out, drinking water, going wee-wee... I always weigh myself first thing in the morning. I find results are more accurate this way. And weighing yourself every day is a bit much.
Since you're doing a carb cycling program, why not just weigh yourself every 3 days, after each cycle? That should be plenty, there's no sense in freaking yourself out every day. After all, the lost weight could be anything (water, food, etc), you could gain it back the next day.

Concerning losing size on your biceps.... same thing happens to me. There is a decent amount of fat on your arms that can be lost. As long as your lifts aren't getting weaker, I wouldn't worry about it. I bet your arms look a lot more cut tho.
Hope this helps... Good luck with your first competition!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a good idea--every three days would be a better sign. I'll weigh myself every high carb day in the morning, which will be tomorrow. 

I do weigh myself every morning after I piss though, first thing.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 29, 2005)

187


----------



## musclepump (Feb 1, 2005)

185.5 pounds this morning.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 3, 2005)

I think these no carb days are going to kill me! It's like I'm drained for energy, I'm cranky, and I can't wait to get through the day. My workouts aren't as energetic and by this time in the week, thanks to my crazy schedule, I'm just exhausted.

I had to sneak some pineapple in to my cottage cheese today though, so it wasn't a perfect meal day. I just can't eat as much fat free cheese as I used to be able to without wanting to gag--had to add a little extra flavoring.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 4, 2005)

185 this morning


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2005)

Still 185 pounds this morning. I think I'm going to have to cut more calories now, really work on keeping the protein high, and maybe add in some cardio. I had done a couple days of cardio the first two weeks, but realized I was dropping too fast so I got rid of it. Might be time to start bringing it back in a little if I keep at this plateau.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 10, 2005)

184 this morning. Broke the plateau! Went from 2,800 calories (which stopped me cold at 185) to 2,400 and I'm making progress.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 11, 2005)

if you think you are losing fat too quickly instead of going high carb / low carb / no carb you could slightly change it to something along the lines of high/low/high/none but again thats completely up to you. good luck bro i will be following this


----------



## musclepump (Feb 11, 2005)

That's not a bad idea, but I don't think it's necessarily fat that I'm losing too quickly, I'm afraid I'm losing too much of a blend. What would be a good cycle to follow if I felt I was looking too much muscle? I keep upping my protein, but it's hard to find a happy-medium.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2005)

184 still, which is odd especially in the fact that I weighed myself on the wrong day at 182.5, and now, two lower calorie days later (last two days have been 200-400 less than normal) I'm back at 184. I need a new scale


----------



## cider303 (Feb 16, 2005)

to tell you the truth im not sure about that, you could always post in the forums


----------



## musclepump (Feb 16, 2005)

183... fuck...


----------



## musclepump (Feb 19, 2005)

182


----------



## musclepump (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure if I was holding water then, or if I'm just dehydrated now (though I've been keeping on my gallon a day) but I'm 179.0 this morning.


----------



## dakota (Feb 22, 2005)

sounds good MP, ill be following, im doing my first comp. may 7th, just starting to cut though, have to go down to 154, im at 177 now. ill be comparing, i think im going w/ 1 high , 1 low carb day. ill let you know about that


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds good dakota, keep posted and good luck!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

180 this morning. I'm going to start adding a little treadmill time in now; ten minutes before my workout, ten minutes after. That's good for about 200 calories--a protein shake, in other words. I think I'm plateuing a little, need to fix that up. I probably need to compete at about 164-165 1/2, so I've got some work to do.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 28, 2005)

179


----------



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2005)

178.5... grrr... where am I going wrong? I don't feel I can drop my calories anymore (2,100 already) without losing serious muscle. Trouble trouble trouble...


----------



## musclepump (Mar 3, 2005)

178.5

I don't know where I'm going wrong. I don't feel I can drop anymore calories (already down to 2,100) without losing serious muscle... this sucks!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 6, 2005)

177.0 this morning; I liked the look of that. I weighed myself twice to be sure 

I've been using "UltraLean Burn Caps" by Bio-Genesis instead of Ripped Fuel and the like. I hope it's working. It's mostly based around Green Tea Extract than synephrine or anything, so it's probably not as potent, but it's more affordable.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

175.5. Alright, we're making headway! Seven weeks to the show, 12-14 pounds to lose. I think I'm on a good track, but then again I don't know how much slower the fat burning process gets toward the end? Anyone?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2005)

Still 175.5


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 175.5. Alright, we're making headway! Seven weeks to the show, 12-14 pounds to lose. I think I'm on a good track, but then again I don't know how much slower the fat burning process gets toward the end? Anyone?




it goes faster!!  At like 4 weeks out it will be like shit is just falling off of you.

What BF% are you at?  Got pics?

Have you done any re-feeds?  Maybe that is why you have stalled out.

What is your training program and cardio like?

Diet??  what is it like?  maybe you are eating something that is slipping you up.

just noticed this journal.  i will book mark it and follow along.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure on the BF % and I'll see what I can do about getting some pics up soon. 

I'm not familiar with "re-feeds" so I suppose that could be my problem. Care to elaborate? 

My training is just about the same as it was when I was bulking. I'm a firm believer that what got me my muscle will help me keep it. Each bodypart once a week except abs and calves which get double-duty. 8-12 reps on most exercises. My cardio right now has been pretty sparse because I've been told it's generally only used in the last four-six weeks pre-contest. I've been doing 10 minutes before and 10 minutes after my workouts on the Elliptical trainers.

My diet is spread into three separate days: High carb, low carb, no carb. My high carb and low carb days are at about 2,400 calories and my no carb are about 2,100. I eat real clean: Grilled chicken, fat free cheese, brown rice, tuna, rice cakes, chili, soups that are generally 99% fat free, a gallon of water a day, SOBE Leans for taste drinks, of course my whey protein, creatine, EPA/DHA, multi's, Amino's, etc... I like fruit by way of apples, oranges and grapes. I also eat a lot of hard boiled egg whites. My one perhaps "Flaw" is Chocolate milk, which I generally have a serving of about 400 calories worth which I count into my high carb day meals. It, of course, is its own meal.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

I would drop the cheese and rice cakes.  Drink more water 2gallons is good.  I would say cardio is used more in the last weeks then any other time!  get rid of the fruit (especially the oranges and grapes).  Sqitch to grapefruit.

what does your diet break down to?  Like per meal?  cals?  macros?  you need to know that stuff so you can adjust and taper things down.

also, what are you going to do you last week?  you should be thinking up a plan now.  what carbs fill you up etc....

You can read the stickie about re-feeds in the diet forum.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

no more milk either!!!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 13, 2005)

Is 1% milk really that bad? And why no fruit? Not a good source of carbs?

I don't know the exact macro breakdown of most days; I just try and make sure I get protein at every meal and no carbs before my morning workout.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Is 1% milk really that bad? And why no fruit? Not a good source of carbs?
> 
> I don't know the exact macro breakdown of most days; I just try and make sure I get protein at every meal and no carbs before my morning workout.




you need to figure out your macro breakdown so you know what you are getting.

No milk because it is going to thicken up your skin and not let you get that dry look you want.

drop the fruit because you want to limit your frucotse.  fructose maily repletes liveer glycogen (and uses a non-insulin pathway).  You want to replete muscle glycogen and fill yourself out so you can look good.  Also, it is much easier to spill over in the liver since it holds so little glycogen.   Also, you want to start limiting your sugars and use more things like sweetpotatoes and oats as they will help keep you fuller and provide better satiation.  Save the sugars for when you need to carb up before your show.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 13, 2005)

Got it. Thanks. On that note though, by eating sugars and milk and things right now that will keep me from looking how I want at the moment, will it keep me from losing weight right now? As long as my cals are low I should be dropping poundage correct?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Got it. Thanks. On that note though, by eating sugars and milk and things right now that will keep me from looking how I want at the moment, will it keep me from losing weight right now? As long as my cals are low I should be dropping poundage correct?



no, what you want is to make sure that you get conditioned, get your skin conditioned (drop the milk cause it will thicken you up) and get depleted right now (drop the sugars and fruit) so that you can fill back up.  those things are defenitly playing a negative role in your pre-contest diet.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot. I just have to drop these damn pounds! Grr


----------



## musclepump (Mar 15, 2005)

175 flat today. I'm changing my diet routine up a little. I've been doing high carb/low carb/no carb. The no carb days just screw me up. I'm instead going to try High carb/moderate carb/low carb. Which probably will end up meaning Any amount/>200g/>100g


----------



## musclepump (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm going to start doing double sessions of cardio today to see if I can kickstart some more fat loss. I did 15-min before my workout and the other 10 after, which to me makes up one good session. Then in a little bit I'm either going to go on a run or jump rope.


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 17, 2005)

Try 40 min of low impact cardio... (Walking?)

Monitor your heartrate! (Find the optimum burning rate 4U)

Unless your conditioning for something like wind sprints...  Those 10 min cardio sessions really won't have a huge impact.  Gather up all those small sessions into one long one, at the end of which your body will really feed at that fat.

After a good nights sleep on a no carb stomach, results may even be visible!?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 17, 2005)

Everything I've read has said that short sessions broken up burn the same amount of calories and actually a little more fat than one long one...


----------



## musclepump (Mar 18, 2005)

Found Powerbar ProteinPlus bars 10/$10 today at Safeway... whooo! Can't beat that. I stocked up as I'm travelling just three weeks before my show, and need some quality things. I know they aren't the best thing for me, but it's better then plane food.


----------



## Stu (Mar 19, 2005)

opfor2skinee said:
			
		

> Try 40 min of low impact cardio... (Walking?)
> 
> Monitor your heartrate! (Find the optimum burning rate 4U)
> 
> Unless your conditioning for something like wind sprints...  Those 10 min cardio sessions really won't have a huge impact.


 40 mins of walking is NOT cardio, its what fat people do at the gym to make themselves feel like they're actually working out. walking does not push your heart and lungs into the aerobic training zone (around 70% of max heart rate).

 HIIT (high intensity interval training) however, elevates your metabolism for serveral hours and has a significant fat burning effect

 stick to the HIIT IMO


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

HIIT is what makes me happy anyways 
Walking makes me wonder what the hell I'm doing walking when I could be doing HIIT!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

172.5 today. I've really picked up the cardio lately so I'm hoping a lot of this is still fat loss rather than water from sweating.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

Fuck. I had a cookie today. 

You know, when you're on a diet, you do get into these trance like states when you haven't had chocolate (and are a chocolate addict) in a couple months. 

Man... if I'm not ready for the show in time, I've got no excuses. I screwed up big.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

Still hitting at 172. Better, but we still got places to go.

Does anyone have any idea how many pounds of water I'll be letting go before the show itself? Like the day of, pre-contest jive? And what kind of effect does that have on the waist line--a noticeable difference or just making the skin tighter?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

Another 172!  This is getting funny.


----------



## lexus300 (Mar 24, 2005)

how you losing weight so fast?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I think I'm pretty much stalled out these last couple of weeks, but before it was easy--restrict calories, lower the carbs a bit at first and increasingly as I went along, up water and protein intake, enjoy the results.

Still trying to figure out what the problem is now though! lol


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

Did two sessions of cardio today. Shorter, but broken up. Really going to have to get into it now. Elliptical earlier, hit the real pavement this evening.

I'll be gone for the whole first week in April, four weeks out from the show. I'll be traveling and I'm pretty worried about being able to get in workouts, eating right and keeping the muscle I've got. This is getting scarey!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 26, 2005)

Basically was on a chicken/protein shake diet yesterday. I had two, two-hundred calorie nutrition bars throughout the day, but the rest was really poultry and powder. I had chicken for three meals, all mixed with salsa (makes it so much more tolerable after eating about thirty pounds of this stuff to this point in my diet), and three shakes: Pre-workout, post, and before my final meal of the day.

171.5 today, probably a loss of some water weight with a lack of carbs yesterday. I'm going to try to make today a mid-carb day, nothing too high but I will be having a little fruit earlier in the day.

No gym workout scheduled today, I'm taking today off. I feel drained. I'm sore all over, my nose is running, I'm going to make sure I don't get sick. Tomorrow, Easter, I don't have a gym workout scheduled with weights but I'm going to probably meet my training partner out there for some good cardio; 35-40minutes probably.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 30, 2005)

170.0 today. I've been stressing the protein to keep me from consuming too much of anything I shouldn't be eating, so I'm starting to drop again. I see it more in the mirror than I do on the scale, and that's ok because that's what the judges see!

I can't remember the last time I was 16x!


----------



## cider303 (Mar 31, 2005)

good work man, keep it up.... make sure you arent over training "I feel drained. I'm sore all over, my nose is running," probably a good idea to take the day off. good luck big guy


----------



## musclepump (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks cider. 

I'm feeling a little better. But I leave Saturday for a few days, keeping me out of the gym, I really want to try and go full force until then in case the trip puts me behind at all. This close to contest, I can't afford to slack one bit.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 1, 2005)

169.5... I don't remember when I was sub-170 last, but man it feels and looks GOOD!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I take off in the morning for a few days with no gym... wish me luck...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey MP just read you are gonna compete  Good on ya bud... i did my first comp last year, how are things shaping up for you??


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 169.5... I don't remember when I was sub-170 last, but man it feels and looks GOOD!




how tall are you?

what weight did you diet down from?

are you going to post any pics?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm six feet flat. I started at 202. I don't have a ton of muscle, I only started lifting 10 months before the show, and I was rail thin then (150lbs, swimmer). I'll post pics eventually, I hope.

My trip was horrible. I came back and weighed in at 170. No gym wasn't the only bad part. The airline lost my bag that had all my protein, vitamins, clothes, everything. Five days later when I left Indiana, I walked into the baggage office and the thing was sitting four feet from the guy who "looked all over" but still "couldn't find anything that even looked like it." BS! Ruined my trip. I had to eat the food that was at the arena, and it wasn't all that healthy. I'm surprised I didn't put more weight on--maybe I did, maybe it's because there wasn't a ton of water in me. 

Got back in the gym today, had a good session. The competition is 23 days away and I've probably got to get down to 161-163 before water depletion. I'll be doing double-cardio sessions now to hopefully make up for lost time.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 9, 2005)

169 this AM. Going swiming this morning and will hit the elliptical this afternoon/evening.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 10, 2005)

167!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 167!




damn you are really getting down there.  any guess on BF%?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 10, 2005)

No clue whatsoever. I just judge it by the fat on my lower abs that still protrudes. It's still there, so I got more to lose.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> No clue whatsoever. I just judge it by the fat on my lower abs that still protrudes. It's still there, so I got more to lose.




yeah, i genetically have that pinch too that goes on the last week.  you would be amazed at what happens when you drop water.  do you have a plan for the final week?  do you know what you are going to do?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 11, 2005)

I was thinking of following the information in the "Prepare to Win" sticky by Norton. Is that a viable way of approaching the contest, in your opinion?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 12, 2005)

Two sessions today. Second session was much better, no preceding workout. Work was fairly crappy, so I let out some anger. What I don't like though is how so many people corral at the gym after work and walk .5mph on the treadmill and go about 30rpm's on the Ellipticals. It's like "Get out of my way!"


----------



## KentDog (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey, just want to say sounds like you're doing great so far; you've dropped a ton of weight!  Seriously, your dedication is very inspiring.  Good luck and keep it up. -Kent


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I was thinking of following the information in the "Prepare to Win" sticky by Norton. Is that a viable way of approaching the contest, in your opinion?




oh, I have read that.  It looks okay.  there are a ton of ways of doing contest week.  The best thing would have been if you did a trail run at like 10 weeks out.  Now you have to hope that the sodium load and depletion works.  For my first contest I didn't do a trail week so I didn't do any sodium loading on contest week and played it safe with my carbs so that I didn't spill over and look real smooth.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Kent. I've lost a ton, but it will all be for naught if I can't lose it ALL and look good enough for contest.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

I shaved yesterday. Legs, chest, trail. That was interesting. Glad I practiced before the show though, because with the clippers I kept cutting myself. Hurts like a bitch! haha... I'm going to try out some sunless tanner I bought. It's the Neutrogena sunless tan, "Deep" color. They make Medium, too, but I figure the stage lights will be so intense I'll need as deep as I can get. I got "Medium" face tan though.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

Just tracked my order from BN. I ordered some Rocky Road Pro Complex, and was hoping it'd be at home when I got there today, but alas, it won't be. Tomorrow, supposedly. It's a no carb day today though, so I was hoping for some different flavor


----------



## musclepump (Apr 14, 2005)

My scale has got to be broken. 168


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

168 today! This is stupid. All this cardio, 1,900-2,000 calories a day, and I'm maintaining. What in the bloody hell is the matter with me?!?!?


----------



## APG (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey MP was weight are you trying to get down to, and what %BF are you aiming for?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

I haven't been able to keep track of my BF% so well, but I'm assuming 161-162 before cutting water is where I'll need to be. Two weeks and 6-7 pounds... isn't looking good.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 168 today! This is stupid. All this cardio, 1,900-2,000 calories a day, and I'm maintaining. What in the bloody hell is the matter with me?!?!?




all that cardio and that many calories don't help.  you are possibly burning up a bunch of muscle.  Have you done any sort of re-feed to get your metabolsim back to some sort of set point again?  It is probably to late for that now.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

My week in Indiana was like a refeed. Which is why I was behind. Now I'm trying to get back into it. Am I doing too much cardio? Not eating enough? I know it's bass ackwards sometimes, that you have to eat more to burn more fat, though I don't know if I'm at that point?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> My week in Indiana was like a refeed. Which is why I was behind. Now I'm trying to get back into it. Am I doing too much cardio? Not eating enough? I know it's bass ackwards sometimes, that you have to eat more to burn more fat, though I don't know if I'm at that point?




I mean, the hardest thing is for me to give ouy advice at this point becuase you didn't know your caloric or macronutrient intake from before.  You were jsut kind of rolling with it and carb cycling.  I would say you could have ate a lot more and got away with a lot less cardio if you planed the diet better.  But this is the first show, live and learn.  It is an experience and next year you will have a better idea of you you need to do.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, I just kind of dove in head first. 12 months ago I was a 150-pound swimmer with no muscle, no fat, but a lightbulb in the head that suddenly said, "Do this show next year." In that time I added a little size, bulked to 202, and started cutting 16 weeks out like I've read to do. The rest is a rollar coaster


----------



## musclepump (Apr 16, 2005)

167 this AM


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

don't worry man.  you are already there.   you are ready.  drop water and start tanning and you are set.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not sure I'm going to do any bed tanning. I've talked to a lot of guys who said it's worthless and suggested just doing protan. Is there a need to bed tan first? And even so, will a week make any difference?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

i just like to have a small base before I put the pro-tan on.  without the base I look to pastie.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 17, 2005)

167 still this AM.

 I don't think I'd even get a base if I started now. It takes me forever to get the slighest tan whatsoever. It sucks


----------



## musclepump (Apr 17, 2005)

Picked up some goodies from the store for competition time. Baby oil (don't know if I'll use it), rice cakes, jam, graham crackers.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

I prefer PAM cooking spray over baby oil.  goes on easier so taht you don't have to worry about over coating.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2005)

A solid 167 this morning. I don't think I can get any lighter!  And yet, I still have this tiny little pouch at the lower portion of my stomach. Strange.

I may try dropping off a few more calories.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2005)

Did an essentially no carb day today, going to alter between high/no through next wednesday when I start the depleting/repleting for the show.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

167.5 this morning?! Ha! HAHAHHA!!

I can only laugh, because I've tried everything else, and nothing works. So it's all I have left to do.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

dude, you are already really really lean.  how much muscle do you want to burn for this contest?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

Obviously none. But why do I have this little pouch on my lower abs? My training partner is flat, so are a couple other guys I know getting ready for this. I've got it, so that means I have more to lose, doesn't it?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Obviously none. But why do I have this little pouch on my lower abs? My training partner is flat, so are a couple other guys I know getting ready for this. I've got it, so that means I have more to lose, doesn't it?



How many times did I tell you?  I have the same thing until I drop water!!  Also, you may not have enough muscle to support the level of BF you are trying to achieve which is making you hold a bit of fat and doing all that cardio is not helping you out at all.  You are just if anything making it worse.  Also, that pouch could be there from poor diet/training planning in the pre-contest phase.  You were unsure about your caloric/macronutrient intake from the start.  You just simplied lowered calories (with out reason so it seems).  You carb cycled and your hi carb days where less than adequate when it comes to the type of carbs (as I read sometimes you would be eating cookies and such) given that you are pre-contest.  there are a lot of things to factor in.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

Ha... I love you, man. 

I understand with your saying. My pre-contest diet was made up with whatever I came up with--my entire year of training, 16 weeks of diet, all my own creation. I've learned a lot as I've gone.

So, questions for you P-

Do I keep doing two sessions of cardio a day? If so, how long?

Is 2,000 calories a day still good?

And if it was a result of crappy diet, how much of my lower abs will vanish when I drop water? Will it all go away or am I just going to put up with some?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Ha... I love you, man.
> 
> I understand with your saying. My pre-contest diet was made up with whatever I came up with--my entire year of training, 16 weeks of diet, all my own creation. I've learned a lot as I've gone.
> 
> ...




1) the whole point is to learn as much as possible.  the first time i ever dieted down i fucked up big time.  was really skinny, lots a bunch of muscle.  you live and you learn.

2) I am not sure about the cals since i don't know where you are coming from.  I can tell you this, the last week starting this sunday you shouldn't be eating carbs until friday.  so your cals will be really low!!  chicken and lettuce..fucking rabbit food.

3) cardio- do what you will.  I never did 2 a days of cardio but I would say that you are coming to the end and you shouldn't be doing cardio after next tues. anyway to keep your legs from looking flat.

4) When I drop water that little bottom pinch goes away totaly (only to return once I start eating again. ).  it is just like a genetic fat deposit.  Some BB'ers get it removed (lipo).  They all have their trouble spots.  Look at Lee Priest and his glutes.  he has said that he has genetically fatter glutes and he is not going to catabolize all his muscle to get down to striated glutes (he would look flat all over then!!).  So, it is something you deal with....how??  Learn to pose around it.  Learn to pull a vaccum well and that will keep it tight, also, in your posing routine stay away from things that display it totally...A lot of back poses, side poses, from the front most muscular so you are bent over (hiding it) and, if the upper portion of your rectus is showing nicely and shredded you can get away with abs shots as it will take away from the lower part that is lagging.  Be a confident poser and learn to hide your weaknesses

5) if you do contest week spot on and drop water and all that shit solidly you will wake up sat. morning to find it not there!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

*smooch*

Wait... that's not manly...

*Slap on the ass*


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

Just ate what I think is my 50th chicken breast, dressed in Chipotle Salsa, within the last two weeks.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

mmm almonds...


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

Finished up my last meal with another chicken breast with chipotle salsa


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

You'd never guess, but 167 this morning. Wow, what a shock.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

how much sodium are you taking per day now?  when are you dropping carbs?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

Probably around 3,000mg. On Monday I'll start dropping the carbs, probably 125g that day, 100g on Tuesday, 50g on wednesday, close to none on thurs/fri and then i'll eat whatever I need on Saturday to replenish.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

when are you going to drop sodium?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

Monday I'll drop to around 2,000mg. Then Thursday to 1,000.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Monday I'll drop to around 2,000mg. Then Thursday to 1,000.




damn, that close to contest you are going to hope to drop sodium??


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

Just following Layne's deal. 

What's the better way to do it?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't know I would drop it on tues just to be safe.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

So Tues start at 1,000 or taper down to nil?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

no, I would completely stop sodium on tues or wed.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

Got it. And replete only with my pre-prejudging meal?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

replete??


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

Isn't that in Layne's guide? Or maybe I read it elsewhere. Eating sodium shortly before the contest draws water into your muscles to make them look bigger and harder.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

oh, i don't do that.  to easy to fuck up and look bloated as hell.  I just try and dry out and then go with sugar to fill myself out.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 20, 2005)

So for carb depleting, deplete totally Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and eat a lot of carbs to carb back up on Thursday, Friday, and then some easy carbs before stepping on stage on Saturday? No water on friday, saturday, of course.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't lost any weight since 4.10.05. It makes me wonder why I'm still doing cardio? One a day, two a days, HIIT, slow-going, jump rope, elliptical--nothing has mattered. Not volume, not type. I can't lose weight.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been eating a lot of tuna and "pickle chips" lately in place of the chicken and salsa. Still eating a lot of that too, though. Just finally varied it up a little more.


----------



## APG (Apr 22, 2005)

stick with it  are you taking any fat burning supps?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm taking something called "UltraLean Burn Caps" by Bio-Genesis. I'm not dropping weight, so I doubt they're working


----------



## APG (Apr 22, 2005)

still having trouble loosing that little bit of fat on your lower part of your abs


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

yep


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

I just read that an hour of jump rope is only 620 calories burned. That's crazy! It gets my heart rate pumping like crazy!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm trying to find some low-sodium/sodium free foods, and all I have as of yet on the list is boiled chicken. Everything else that seems to be low-sodium/sodium free are carbohydrate sources. Which, of course, won't work because I'm cutting those, too.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't get what you are looking for.  eat the fucking boiled chicken and broccoli all week!!!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 23, 2005)

Was just looking for variety; though looks like chicken and broccoli is where it's at


----------



## musclepump (Apr 23, 2005)

165 this AM!  :bounce:


----------



## musclepump (Apr 24, 2005)

Six days out and I must say, I'm nervous. The entire process seems like it just zoomed by. As if only yesterday I was saying, "Man, in six months I've got to start dieting down..."

 And in now six days, I get to find out what I'm made up. How well I did, how well I stack up. It's crazy. I already can't sleep at night.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

Must have been water yesterday, 165 today ... heh...


----------



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

Last day of carbs before depleting tomorrow, wednesday, and thursday. I'm going to replete with carbohydrates on friday and saturday morning before the show.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 25, 2005)

duuude... You can do it!!! Good luck man... Im prayin for ya!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks man, as a Christian myself, I really appreciate that.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 26, 2005)

164 today. I started on a couple of caffeine pills yesterday; man, I wish I had this stuff a long time ago. They really energize my cardio.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 26, 2005)

Posed in the mirror after the shower... still can't take my eyes off the lower abs and that bit of fat there. I really think that's going to cost me big.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

Drinking so much water during the day now that I'm pissing all the time. I woke up three times last night to piss and I'm tired as hell this morning because of it. For some reason, I woke up with real dry mouth though.

Had my last gym workout pre-contest today. After work I'll go home and jump rope for my last cardio pre-show. I'm going to apply my first coat of pro tan tomorrow morning.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Drinking so much water during the day now that I'm pissing all the time. I woke up three times last night to piss and I'm tired as hell this morning because of it. For some reason, I woke up with real dry mouth though.
> 
> Had my last gym workout pre-contest today. After work I'll go home and jump rope for my last cardio pre-show. I'm going to apply my first coat of pro tan tomorrow morning.




you should do an upper body circut tomorrow.  very very light way...really high reps.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

The last two days have been upper body circuits. Last leg day was Sunday; I was told to give them a complete week rest.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

yea, and tomorrow do another total upper body circut.  no cardio, no legs.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

will do.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

My throat has been hurting quite a bit since this morning. My wife is around a bunch of people with strep throat, and she hasn't been feeling top notch, either. I'm praying I don't have anything before this show!!


----------



## seven11 (Apr 27, 2005)

hey man good luck and go kick ass tomorrow


----------



## musclepump (Apr 27, 2005)

Saturday... and thanks


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

got you email.  last year i did sweetpotatos (about 4-6oz per meal depending on how I felt) and chicken.  this year I will start the day with some SP and chicken and then the last few meals go to chicken and white rice.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

162.5 this morning. Last day today with no carbs... whooo... and as little sodium as possible. I'm looking forward to the carb up tomorrow.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, going to put on the first coat of protan!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

Did the first coat. Pain in the ass! And I had my wife helping. She's leaving for Colorado in a few minutes though, so I can only imagine how long the rest of the coats will take.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Did the first coat. Pain in the ass! And I had my wife helping. She's leaving for Colorado in a few minutes though, so I can only imagine how long the rest of the coats will take.




DON'T DO IT BY YOURSELF!!

I have seen some terrible pro-tan jobs.  get someone to coat you evenly or you will look awful.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

Haha... yeah, my training partner is going to come over and we're going to help each other. I'm just saying it went a lot faster earlier today when I had my wife helping me; doing it by myself would have taken ages.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

have you managed to get rid of the last bit of fat on your stomach?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

No, not completely. It's still there. I started Taraxatone today, so I'm hoping I drop enough water to make it look like it doesn't exist.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

looking good in your April 05 photo cant see any fat on your stomach


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

do you feel moody all the time now due to low carb intake?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't feel any different when I'm just hanging out. But when my wife says something even as a joke, I often get pissed off like crazy at the snap of a fingers. Work was bad yesterday, getting pissed off with customers, my editors suggestions, friends, family... easily agitated, for sure.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

Until i came to this forum I never realized the extend that BB's have to sacrifice a lot in their lives to compete.  I have only just realized that my diet training etc needs so much improvement.  I am sure all your sacrifices will be worth it


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

If I get a trophy, it will definitely all have been worth it!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

Did another Pro coat. Did a light layer on my face; it looks a little blotchy but I don't want to overdo it trying to even it out. I'm hoping it will look better after it dries and then my morning shower.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2005)

Man, three hours into no-water, and I've got a killer headache. My mouth is already parched. I'm so used to guzzling water I'm craving. CRAVING WATER!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Just slightly pissed off this morning. I woke up and showered off the excess tan from my two coats yesterday, and now I'm not even half as dark as I was. That's not good. Nunca bien.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Whooo! First carbs in four days! I love breakfast


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

I've also noticed since starting my Taraxatone yesterday morning that I've gone pee _less_ than ever. What gives? I need this water out!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, I finished my last bottle of water until after prejudging. Since the night show isn't judged--if I get a trophy it's scored from prejudging--I'll probably down a bunch right after I step off stage tomorrow morning.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

don't worry about not peeing.  the day before my contest I pissed like once or twice.  the whole day!!  lol.

water is going to get lost through the skin and other cellular proccess, not just your pee.  It will go.  trust me.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Well that's good to know. Because this part on my stomach which you claimed to be water, is still there


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok. Heading North now... wish me luck. Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## APG (Apr 29, 2005)

good luck


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Dissapointing results.


----------



## APG (May 1, 2005)

why?


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

pics?


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

I took 16th out of 23. I might post pics later. Right from registration it was downhill. The guys I was up against were HUGE, and I don't mean that in a rhetorical kind of way. They were way, way, way too large to be 20. But, I don't know what to expect when three of the guys were talking about how much Winstrol hurt--so that says a bit about what they had helping them. I'm not saying if I was on I would have beat them, but I may have done better.

 The one good thing that came out of it was that when I got off stage, I heard from five different people, "You know, you looked like you owned that stage. You looked like the only one having fun." Which was good to hear.


----------



## Stu (May 1, 2005)

Not many people win the first show mate 16th is pretty good going. Your a bigger man than me i could never get on stage. Look at it as a learning experience you've got your first show out the way, the next ones will be easier.

 Congrats.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. I do have another one this next weekend, but seven of the fifteen guys who beat me at this show, will be there also. So... it's not looking good for rankings this time around, either. But as you mentioned, learning experience. Now when people tell me, "Oh, dieting is so hard..." I can get on my soap box and start with something like "Let me tell you about a kind of dieting that would kill your sorry little ass!"


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Posted a couple of pictures.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Impressive pics.  Very lean look.

 I have a lot of respect for anyone who can work themselves into that kind of shape and then compete.  Regardless of where you finished, you are a better man than I.  Congrats!


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pylon, I appreciate it!


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

I was only going to keep this journal going through my first show, but I think I'll go ahead and keep it up one more week.

 I'm eating all the crap food I want this weekend. After sixteen weeks, I feel I deserve it. It won't help me this next weekend at that show, but I don't think it could hurt me too severely, either. It's a cost/benefit thing; it may cost me a little sharpness, but I'll benefit having a stronger state of mind and satisfaction level.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

man eat up!!  16 weeks is tough. When I finish it will have been 20 weeks of dieting!!!  straight, no cheating.  I can wait to eat bro.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad you can wait, I decided not to 

 A week between shows. Two nights and a day of eating will get me through the last week; peak shape or not!


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

lol, I mean I can't wait.  hahahahaha.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Ah... heh... how many shows are you doing while you're in shape?


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2005)

one.


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

good call


----------



## seven11 (May 1, 2005)

good job bro and congratz plus you look better then half of us here


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

Ha ha seven... thanks... it's all in the work ethic. Just keep putting yourself through the motions, love what you're doing, keeping your eye on the target.


----------



## seven11 (May 1, 2005)

man i wanna do a show too next year.... just gotta suck it up and diet like a man


----------



## musclepump (May 1, 2005)

That's right. It was 16 weeks of hell, and will be 17, but you know, being able to look back on pictures when I'm in shape like this... that'll be worth it. Can't blow the chance while I've got it.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Awesome job Musclepump! Your a better man than me, I've pulled outta my last 2 comps. Way to stick with it and see it all the way through. And way to deliver  Your pics look great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 2, 2005)

Great job!!! Hang in there for another week!!!


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Rocco, Crazy 

 Come on Rocco, you can do it bro. Pick a show and get in front of those lights


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

166 this morning. I'm really pushing the cardio this week; 35 minutes in the morning, 45 minutes in the evening. Alternating between treadmill (AM) and elliptical (PM). I want to come in a lot sharper for my next show, because you may be able to tell from the pics in my gallery I wasn't quite "on" for the first competition. I also felt like with dropping my water I lost a little fullness, so I'm going to start Taraxatone on Friday instead of Thursday, and rather than dropping drinking water on Friday morning, I'll drop it Friday evening. I'm also going to drink a little wine before going on stage Saturday morning. This is still a big show, a lot bigger Junior Division than they have ever had (just my luck), so I want to come in as best I can. I feel I learned a little from my first show, and I want to try to build on it for my second and last show (for a good while).


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Ah, and unlike last week for the show in which I stopped cardio on Wednesday, I'm going to do doubles all the way through Thursday this week.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Yeah you'll be stoked with the pics, i use mine all the time now.... 
I drank a can of Wild Turkey and cola when pumping up, nice vasularity from that 
Is it this weekend??


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Yep, just a few days away!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco, Crazy
> 
> Come on Rocco, you can do it bro. Pick a show and get in front of those lights


Yeah, maybe. Just switching between days and nights every 2 weeks has my body all screwed up. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe. Just switching between days and nights every 2 weeks has my body all screwed up. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


There are 24 Hour Fitness gyms you know


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Getting to the gym is not a problem, it's regulating the body from days to nights every 2 weeks. Messes up diet and hormones and all that good crap.


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, maybe. Just switching between days and nights every 2 weeks has my body all screwed up. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


Na _your _ just screwed up dude


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Na _your _ just screwed up dude


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Getting to the gym is not a problem, it's regulating the body from days to nights every 2 weeks. Messes up diet and hormones and all that good crap.


 Bullshit


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Bullshit


Maybe, maybe not  But it is a strain I'm not used to yet. We'll see


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

165 this morning


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Still a couple pounds heavier than I was going into my last show. I'm not real sure why; I can't imagine one day of enjoying food again would pack on the pounds like this? I'm hoping it's just water retention that will subside when I get back on the Taraxatone.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2005)

It probably is water retention. Doesn't take much, especially when you've been dieting the way you have been


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm hoping it was just that huge flux from low sodium to BOOM! MEXICAN FOOD! That'll subside... lol... since that show night though, even when I just drink a little water I feel bloated. Doesn't take anything anymore to make me feel full.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

yea, the worst part about being that lean is that anything you eat or drink you can automatically see on you...lol


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

How long does seeing what you eat, last?


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

164 this AM


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

Ok, this is the point where I start getting nervous. One last show to try and get a trophy...


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

Standing naked in front of my keyboard, letting my protan dry.. ah, so fun.


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

Packing up, ready to cross the mountains and pose. Here we go...


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

I'm going to really try and take in more carbs the morning of the show. I feel I looked a little flat, as seen in my gallery photos. Hopefully I'll come in a little fuller, and drier.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2005)

You'll do great buddy. Good luck and knock'em dead!


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## sara (May 6, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

All the best MP, Own it


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the support. I'm pretty sure this journal has come to a close; I'm done competing. Both shows are over and I'm shoveling in food now at an unprecedented rate. It was a great process and one hell of a journey--I didn't bring home any trophies like I wanted, but I learned a lot. I think I may start another journal next week when I get back in the pool and in the gym (I'm taking a week off right now) just to keep my own tabs. You're all welcome to follow along, of course


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Good on ya MP, Anyone who's competed deserves a trophey if you ask me


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

It's definitely not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Good job buddy. So will you compete again next year? Did you have to do a posing routine?


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

I may do it again next year, I don't know. I'm natural, but I like big shows, so it's tough. Especially when you're 6-feet tall like I am. 

I did do a routine, and was actually in the running for the Best Poser award.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm 6 foot also. Great job for being in the running for best poser. What song did you pose to?


----------



## sara (May 8, 2005)

Great Job for being a natty!


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

I posed to my own spliced mix... Olympic theme song with some Armageddon end track. I did a lot of "Greek-like" poses which the crowd loved. It was awesome--I only had about five people in the audience that knew me, but the entire auditorium (sold out) was clapping, screaming, cheering. Awesome crowd.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

That's so awesome buddy. You definately have to do it again next year. Are you married?


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Yep, I'm married. Why?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Just wondering what the support system was for you. I'm married also and each time I've "tried" I know she's been a big help to me.


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Aye, my wife is my biggest fan


----------

